# Esther Schweins Lebensgefährte gestorben



## LuigiHallodri (19 Sep. 2017)

*Esther Schweins
Daran starb ihr Lebensgefährte (†53) *
Schauspielerin Esther Schweins trauert um ihren Lebensgefährten Lorenzo Mayol Quetlas (†53),
der seinen schweren Kampf gegen eine heimtückische Krankheit verloren hat.

Esther Schweins hatte ihren Traummann gefunden. Einen echten Kerl, der auf Mallorca Bio-Bauer
und Pferdewirt war und sich als Vater liebevoll um ihre beiden gemeinsamen Kinder Mina (10) und
Pau (8) gekümmert hat.

*Er starb an Darmkrebs*
Wie die Agentin der Schauspielerin am Dienstag mitteilte, starb Lorenzo Mayol Quetlas (†53) am
Montagabend (11.September 2017) auf Mallorca.(BUNTE.de berichtete). Laut der
„BILD“-Zeitung soll er an Darmkrebs gelitten haben.

*Für ihn zog sie auf's Land*
Ein schwerer Schock für die 47-Jährige, die für diesen Mann vor zwölf Jahren die Glamour-Welt gegen
ein idyllisches Landleben eingetauscht hatte. „Mein Mann ist ein richtiger Kerl, mein Mann macht Bäume um“,
sagte sie einmal über den mallorquinischen Landwirt, „Man schaut ihn an und irgendetwas in einem sagt:
Der bringt dir das Bison nach Hause, wenn es hart auf hart kommt.“ 

*Die Trauer ist grenzenlos*
Jetzt sitzt Schweins alleine mit ihren Kindern auf der spanischen Insel. Die Trauer ist grenzenlos.
Auch in dem kleinen Ort, in dem die Familie gelebt hat, trauern die Einwohner um den beliebten Bauern.
Nach BILD-Infomationen soll Lorenzo Mayol Quetlas sich bis zuletzt einer Chemotherapie unterzogen
haben. Leider vergeblich. Er soll noch im Krankenhaus gestorben sein.

(Quelle: Bunte.de vom 13.09.2017)


----------

